# Palabras terminadas en "ero"



## krolaina

Ciao ragazzi,

Seguramente sea una pregunta idiota pero... estaba escuchando una canción italiana y las palabras terminadas en "ero" las pronuncian "ara" (con acento en la segunda "a"-->> ará).

Ejemplo: attraversero/ cavalchero...   Salvo que mis oídos fallen, lo pronuncián "attraverserá/cavalcherá".  ¿Esto es así? 

Gracias!


----------



## heidita

No sé dónde has oído eso, Kroli, pero se pronuncia o, con acento en la o.


----------



## krolaina

heidita said:


> No sé dónde has oído eso, Kroli, pero se pronuncia o, con acento en la o.


 
¡¿Pero qué haces tú aquí?! 

Sí, es que me suena muy raro... Creo que no puedo pasar la canción por aquí... (voy a preguntar).


----------



## irene.acler

Bueno, las dos formas existen, pero son distintas!!
Attraverserò (con tilde sobre la o) = primera persona singular de futuro
Attraverserà (con tilde sobre la a) = tercera persona singular de futuro.


----------



## krolaina

Irenita gracias!

Entonces las letras de la canción están mal escritas... jeje.


----------



## hosec

Hola, Krolaina. Creo que son futuros.

Anche se anch'io sento "attraverserai"... No sé, tal vez tenga mal la letra. Es ésta:

_Molti mari e fiumi attraverserò, dentro la tua terra mi ritroverai. Turbini e tempeste io cavalcherò, volerò tra i fulmini per averti. Meravigliosa creatura, sei sola al mondo, meravigliosa paura di averti accanto, occhi di sole bruciano in mezzo al cuore amo la vita meravigliosa. Luce dei miei occhi, brilla su di me, voglio mille lune per accarezzarti. Pendo dai tuoi sogni, veglio su di te. Non svegliarti, non svegliarti ancora. Meravigliosa creatura, sei sola al mondo, meravigliosa paura di averti accanto. Occhi di sole, mi tremano le parole, amo la vita meravigliosa. Meravigliosa creatura, un bacio lento, meravigliosa paura di averti accanto. All’improvviso tu scendi nel paradiso. Voglia di amare meravigliosa ._

Seguramente los nativos conocerán a Gianna Nannini y podrán _farci un aiuto_.

Saluti.


----------



## krolaina

Sí, sí, ¡es ésa! No sé, es que dicen "attraverserá"... Pero es muy posible que me equivoque,eh? Gracias Hosec!


----------



## irene.acler

No, "attraverserò" es correcto. Acabo de escuchar la canción y dice precisamente así!


----------



## krolaina

irene.acler said:


> No, "attraverserò" es correcto. Acabo de escuchar la canción y dice precisamente así!


 
A que sí!?. Si me lo confirman oídos italianos...perfecto!
Muchas gracias.


----------



## irene.acler

Sí sí, es correcto como dice la letra de la canción!!


----------



## *juanlu*

es que gianna nannini grita mucho pues una "o" puede parecer "a"


----------



## krolaina

*juanlu* said:


> es que gianna nannini grita mucho pues una "o" puede parecer "a"


----------



## irene.acler

Sí, es verdad..uno podría equivocarse..


----------



## Fernando

Mis oídos (vírgenes para el italiano) me dicen lo mismo que a Krolaina. Entiendo que la canción (molto bella) la ha oído en un anuncio de Fiat que pasan ahora en las televisiones.


----------



## viperina84

Lo que pasa es que Gianna Nannini grita mucho y parece una a pero es una o


----------



## *juanlu*

> Lo que pasa es que Gianna Nannini grita mucho y parece una a pero es una o


 
Che ¿Me copias?


----------



## viperina84

no te copio  es l verdad


----------



## hosec

Vaya, pues tendremos que hablar seriamente con Gianna Nannini... Y a ver si pronuncia las -ò como es debido...


----------



## irene.acler

hosec said:


> Vaya, pues tendremos que hablar seriamente con Gianna Nannini... Y a ver si pronuncia las -ò como es debido...


 
Ajajaj, qué risa!!


----------



## krolaina

Fernando said:


> Mis oídos (vírgenes para el italiano) me dicen lo mismo que a Krolaina. Entiendo que la canción (molto bella) la ha oído en un anuncio de Fiat que pasan ahora en las televisiones.


 
Sí, sí Fernando. ¡¡No me la saco de la cabeza!! Me alegra saber que compartimos oídos. 



hosec said:


> Vaya, pues tendremos que hablar seriamente con Gianna Nannini... Y a ver si pronuncia las -ò como es debido...


 
Pues sí hosec, menos mal que no soy la única! Perdonadme por la estupidez de pregunta, eh? es que sentía mucha curiosidad!
Muchas gracias, saluditos.


----------



## Cristina.

Canción "meravigliosa creatura" (suena igual que en el anuncio)
La letra que viene abajo tiene fallos:Amo la vita, en lugar de amore e vita ('otro que está teniente', pero es normal)

Cuando dice turbin*i e* tempeste , como lo dice tan rápido parece que dice turbinE tempeste.
1'55: parece que dice 'm*A*ravigliosa' y luego dice en 1'57 claramente m*E*ravigliosa. (aquí no hay pérdida si se conoce el término)
2'42: meraviglios*O*????

Videoclip (*karaoke  *, no tiene pérdida, para oídos "sensibles" (buenos (bonita canción) y malos (tenientes))
Se entiende todo, sobre todo con los subtítulos .
Dice clara y despaciosamente turbin*i e* tempeste, y al final dice 'meraviglios*A*'.

Otro anuncio de coche muy 'pesado' es aquél en que sale Richard Clayderman tocando el piano, con música 'never ending story' (Limahl)

Estos errores de oído a mí también me sucede con canciones en español y en el habla (ah!!!..creí(a) que habías dicho..., entendí...), como a cualquier nativo.


----------



## krolaina

Vaya master has hecho Cris!

Muchas gracias. Si es que tengo que enseñarle yo a cantar...


----------



## Neuromante

Gianna Nannini non grida. Canta e pronuncia perfettamente
Al meno io ho capito tutto quanto dice nella canzone


----------



## Cristina.

1) Yo siempre he escuchado attraverserò/cavalcherò.
2) La primera vez que lo vi en TV. escuché turbine, tempeste, lo cual no tiene sentido puesto que turbine (sing)/tempeste (pl.), y se deduce que es turbini e tempeste. Luego escuchándolo más veces y sabiéndolo ya se entiende turbini e tempeste (eso pasa en todos los idiomas, por ejemplo, el loro/el oro, la apuesta/la puesta ; para atrás (se oye 'paratrás', y mucha gente dice directamente 'patrás')
3)Me equivoqué pensando que era la última estrofa, pero en el 1er.link dice al final meraviglioso (amore meraviglioso) porque se ha saltado la última estrofa.


----------

